# spare tire



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

This has been bothering me for about a year now. I can't seem to lose a very small amount of body fat from around my belt line. I am riding year 'round, averaging 200miles per week and racing a couple of times per month. I am in my 60s, but I've kept at it and am pretty fit. I've been racing at about 165-170lbs max. (6'1" tall and big boned) tested (skin-fold test by a Doc.) at 8.9% body fat this year. No matter how many miles I ride or what kind of races I do, I have this extra fat. Probably about 2 lbs of fat that ison my abdomen , an inch or two above and below my navel. If I pinch my skin anywhere on my bod except there, I get about 1/4" of skin-fold from above lean muscle. But at my "mountain bike spare tire" area, around the top of my shorts, I can pinch up about an inch of useless blubber. I've trained as low as 155lbs, but I didn't feel very strong at that weight and the weight didn't seem to come off my little pouch.

Should I just go for more lean-ness? I am a bit worried about losing strength and endurance if drop much more weight. Right now, at 160-165lbs I seem to be 'right there' but that little fatty belt bugs me when I notice it. I can't see any reason to keep dragging that up and down climbs. 
Anybody else have this kinda problem? Or is it simply an old guy thing that I will have to accept? Any advice welcome. 

PS..In two weeks I will be doing the Everest Challenge race with 29,000' of climbing in two days....I wouldn't mind NOT having this extra couple of non-productive lbs to drag up that many feet...Don Hanson


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I dont believe in gadgets, but this one works in that area

http://www.affordablesupplements.com/ab_roller.asp

this is a cheap one. I don't know who makes it, but there is a more advanced model that is enclosed in a plastic shell and is spring loaded, so that the resistance increases as you roll out, allowing more control. It works.

b21


----------



## reikisport (Aug 16, 2006)

We all store (and hold) fat differently and the place you want to lose it the most will be the last place you lose it.
You say that your body fat is 8.9% this really isn’t that bad. Yes you can do better but you should be careful as endurance athletes we do need some FAT to use as energy.
The last bit is also the hardest to drop at this point it’s mostly about nutrition more than anything else.
2 weeks is not really enough time to drop enough weight(to make that much of a difference) and 2 weeks before an event is not good either.
The problem with weight loss is dropping the weight to quickly ACSM recommends 1-2lbs a week for safe weight loss and doing it this slow will help insure that you don’t put it back on. This is also important for not losing power and endurance.
Another thing to remember is that spot reduction doesn’t work. There is no way you can do any exercise to lose fat on a particular body part. All those infomercials are lies.
Focus on the event eat smart train hard and rest hard.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*I know, no miracle gadgets*

I also know I don't want to make major changes this close before a very major race like the Everest Challenge. It just seems strange that all my body fat seems to be in one area. 

When we did a pretty comprehensive performance testing session early this season, after testing for my LBP and LT, the doc did the ("quick") skin fold protocol for body fat assesment. Not very precise, compared to immersion or other types of tests, but she closely followed all the protocols. One prescribed measurment was to take a "pinch" so many centimeters away from the navel..or something...She (and me, too) was amazed to find a bigger 'fold' there, when everywhere else my measurments showed I was on track to be about %5..But we put the belly measurment results into the formula, as called for by the testing protocol and got back 8.9%..

So, I have this little isolated fat..don't like it much, if I happen to pinch it, or when I think about how it goes for a ride with me every day..but it just won't go away..

Don Hanson


----------



## wfrogge (Mar 5, 2007)

im much younger but have almost the same issue. Body fat is at 10% but I cant lose the last few lbs of fat around my belly. 

I give up on worrying about losing the weight and just work on riding harder now. This should in return burn off that belly fat. One thing im adding is core body workouts in hopes of at least toning around my fat. It may make some of the apperance go away.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

i'm younger and have the same issue. wouldn't doing more core exercises eventually eliminate this belt? that and watching your diet.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

It sounds as though you may be at an ideal weight, but you don't like the "flab" around the middle? Spend some time doing some core exercises and firm up that area and you might find it won't bother you anymore. I'm going off the fact that you said you feel less "powerful" at 155 lbs. You might be ok to lose a few more by doing it slowly. If it means that much to you, break down exactly how many calories you have been eating and adjust if necessary. That area you struggle with is probably the first place the fat shows up and the last place it leaves.


----------



## reikisport (Aug 16, 2006)

OneGear said:


> i'm younger and have the same issue. wouldn't doing more core exercises eventually eliminate this belt? that and watching your diet.



*Not really it's like I said there is no such thing as spot reduction. You can do 1000 crunches a day and still not have 6-pack abs. You will have stronger abs/core but they won't be seen unless you lose the layer of fat that covers them. So diet becomes just as important(some say even more so) *


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Diet it must be..*



reikisport said:


> *Not really it's like I said there is no such thing as spot reduction. You can do 1000 crunches a day and still not have 6-pack abs. You will have stronger abs/core but they won't be seen unless you lose the layer of fat that covers them. So diet becomes just as important(some say even more so) *


 I have to agree with Reiksport about the diet from my own experience. 4 or 5 seasons back when I resumed racing, I got fit ok, but I raced at 175lbs, no matter how hard I trained..Then two years ago, I focused on my diet and dropped down ten lbs and my performance improved..I suppose I could drop a few more lbs..but I seem to be right *there* where weight loss is 'counter-productive'..If I go much lighter, I get into the 'fragile-mode'...like miss a hand-up in a race and I am through, or forget a meal and it makes me lightheaded, or if I don't don a windshell for a cool descent, I may feel sick the following day..

At my present weight, I seem adequately 'robust'. I mean, I can do well (up to my own personal skill limitations) in every race without having too many physical problems. But, that 2, 3 lbs on the beltline...what good is that on a hard climb? And why does it hang on when I ride so hard I overtrain at times?

Thanks for all the input..I think I will go down in weight again, while concentrating more intensley on my diet, and see if the blob diminishes this time..

Don Hanson


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I have to agree with Reiksport about the diet from my own experience. 4 or 5 seasons back when I resumed racing, I got fit ok, but I raced at 175lbs, no matter how hard I trained..Then two years ago, I focused on my diet and dropped down ten lbs and my performance improved..I suppose I could drop a few more lbs..but I seem to be right *there* where weight loss is 'counter-productive'..If I go much lighter, I get into the 'fragile-mode'...like miss a hand-up in a race and I am through, or forget a meal and it makes me lightheaded, or if I don't don a windshell for a cool descent, I may feel sick the following day..
> 
> At my present weight, I seem adequately 'robust'. I mean, I can do well (up to my own personal skill limitations) in every race without having too many physical problems. But, that 2, 3 lbs on the beltline...what good is that on a hard climb? And why does it hang on when I ride so hard I overtrain at times?
> 
> ...


I'm 34, 5'11" and weigh between 135-138, sometimes dipping as low as 133 during the dog days of summer. I'm skinny.

Believe it or not, I have the same thing. Toothpick legs, stick arms, chest like a 10 year old boy, small bit of fat right at the waist. Genetically I must be predisposed to it, as my family, especially my father's side, tend to be a bit overweight and carry it in the same spot. The only time I've lost it was when I had some personal issues and found myself at 127-129 pounds. Not good. I think I'd rather deal with a teensy spare tire.

My point is, you may just have to live with it. In the big scheme of things it's probably the least of your life's problems.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Just a mention, being at 6% bodyfat (if thats your goal) for any long period of time increases the morbitity rate in people over 50. Also reduces the immune system. Fat is there for a reason. That said stress and lack of sleep all contribute to that spare tire. I would also look at the type of foods your eating and look to see if you have put your body into starvation mode by eating to few calories. I suspect that you may also be overdoing the carbs. It is possable to train your body to burn fat more effectively but I would suggest you do this after your season is over. PM if you want specific advise


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Try lipo.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*I've seen odder attempts to improve performance...*



El Scorcho said:


> Try lipo.


 That same thought crossed my mind..But not seriously..
Given the amount of money I see some people spending to get better on the bike, Lipo-ing off a few lbs of belly fat might even seem 'cost-effective'..but Jeeze. 

I might as well go all out, and get a couple of extra quads grafted on, perhaps an additional lung transplanted in..and invest in some good juice to make it all work better than everyone else...NOT.

Don Hanson


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Well if you just want to carry the fat in a different place and obtain the 'six-pack' then lipo is a fantastic choice, however if weight is the primary concern I would side with everyone else who is saying you need to have some fat and especially as an endurance athlete.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> This has been bothering me for about a year now. I can't seem to lose a very small amount of body fat from around my belt line. I am riding year 'round, averaging 200miles per week and racing a couple of times per month. I am in my 60s, but I've kept at it and am pretty fit. I've been racing at about 165-170lbs max. (6'1" tall and big boned) tested (skin-fold test by a Doc.) at 8.9% body fat this year. No matter how many miles I ride or what kind of races I do, I have this extra fat. Probably about 2 lbs of fat that ison my abdomen , an inch or two above and below my navel. If I pinch my skin anywhere on my bod except there, I get about 1/4" of skin-fold from above lean muscle. But at my "mountain bike spare tire" area, around the top of my shorts, I can pinch up about an inch of useless blubber. I've trained as low as 155lbs, but I didn't feel very strong at that weight and the weight didn't seem to come off my little pouch.
> 
> Should I just go for more lean-ness? I am a bit worried about losing strength and endurance if drop much more weight. Right now, at 160-165lbs I seem to be 'right there' but that little fatty belt bugs me when I notice it. I can't see any reason to keep dragging that up and down climbs.
> Anybody else have this kinda problem? Or is it simply an old guy thing that I will have to accept? Any advice welcome.
> ...


Hit the gym, weights, 2 or 3 times a week. A whole body workout, 15 to 20 sets of 8-15 reps total. Should take no longer than 30 to 45 minutes for a session. Each repetition should be slow and deliberate, no throwing or jerking the weights, keep momentum of each rep low, squeeze it out. This might jump start your metabolism. You're probably real efficient on the bike, so you've probably reached a point of equilibrium. Obviously watch the diet too. I think Cokes and Alcohol are my downfall. As you age your testosterone level decreases which affects fat burning, the weights might give T production a jolt. 

Lay off the refined sugar, alcohol, and get more sleep. That should help. I'm going to follow my own advice and I'll let you know. I'm 5'9'', 170lbs, but was in my best shape at around 155 when I could pinch very little, about what's on the average forearm, on my stomach.


----------

